# Asked Vance about horn driver.



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi Kevin, I honestly can't say for certain, but if you go to the Eminence website, the pro sound Lab 12 is designed for horn loading and its parameter set is similar to the SB 12", but you would likely have to do a little cut and try, which is a big job with large horn enclosures. Vance

http://www.eminence.com/proaudio_sp...etail_link=LAB12&speaker_size=12&SUB_CAT_ID=1

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/product_info.php?manufacturers_id=147&products_id=8304

http://www.audiojunkies.com/product/485/sb-acoustics-sb34nrx756-12-reviews

Anyone used these drivers for horns, yet ?


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

PDF~http://www.eminence.com/pdf/lab-12.pdf

Recommended for vented, sealed, and horn loaded, professional audio enclosures as a subwoofer. Also great
as an automotive sub.

http://www.eminence.com/pdf/cab-lab-12.pdf

The LABHorn design has five points that you must consider when using them:
1. You can't hear the driver distort when you push them too hard. Therefore, most people don't know when to turn them down. They
push them until they break. It takes a while to get used to the extra clean sound of this cabinet and learn how hard you can push it.
2. They were designed to be used in groups of 4 to 6 cabinets to get the desired SPL at very low frequencies (below 45Hz). Many people
are running them as singles and trying to EQ the bottom end to get more low bass output. This pushes the drivers past their safe
operating range very quickly. If you need a lot of very low bass, use more cabinets.
3. When one driver quits working, the other driver will fail too because they both fire into a common high pressure cavity. The user needs
tolook upon the drivers as a single (more expensive) driver. You always need to use two, so buy two.
4. Air leaks will kill the driver. The driver has a VERY loose suspension and reqires that the small chamber behind it be absolutely air tight.
5. You must use a high pass filter set to 35 Hz and that has a slope of at least 24dB per octave to realize the real potential of the design.
Many people are using huge power on these cabinets everyday, but they are the ones who run steep high pass filters on them.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

12 inch , Sinar Baja , SB34NRX75-6 , PDF~

http://www.madisound.com/catalog/PDF/SB34NRX75-6.pdf?osCsid=8f889313e5bd783e224328b92dcd8f5d


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

SB Acoustics = From Voice Coil magazine: The SB Acoustics (SB stands for the Indonesian parent company Sinar Baja) SB34NRX75-6 is third offerings from this new company to appear in the Test Bench column. As I mentioned in previous reviews, SB Acoustics is a production effort lead by former DST US sales and marketing representative David Stephens, along with Indonesia OEM supplier Sinar Baja, and Sinar Baja’s technical partner ScAR (Scandinavian Audio Research). ScAR is made up of the former Vifa/Scan-Speak development team and includes Lars Goller, Ulrik Schmidt, Frank Nielsen, Benny F. Pedersen and Allan H. Jensen. 

They are making some drivers that look interesting


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

nice  

Specifications for the woofer include resonance frequency 19 Hz, nominal impedance 6 Ohms, SPL 91 dB (2.83V/1m), DC resistance (Re) 4.2 Ohm, inductance (Le) 1.2 mH, and Mmd 98g., Xmax= 11mm, Vas=238 ltrs, Qms=7.80, Qes=0.42, Qts=0.40. 

resonant frequency "below 20 hz" , SPL "over 90 decibels"


----------



## Xander (Mar 20, 2007)

So according to his advice they should be used between 35 and 45 hz for maximum performance? That's a pretty small bandwidth...

I've always wanted to hear a hornloaded sub


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Mine will be used thoughout a wider range  

Vance Dickason has wrote one or more books, currently he does testing on various drivers!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You going to build a Labhorn?


----------

